# Joukkoliikennefoorumi > Foorumista itsestään >  Viestien lähettämisessä ongelmaa

## Compact

Yksityisviestin lähettäminen ei onnistu. Missä vika?

----------


## Compact

> Yksityisviestin lähettäminen ei onnistu. Missä vika?


Vika näyttää olevan vain kaverin täydessä postilaatikossa.

N.N. has exceeded their stored private messages quota and cannot accept further messages until they clear some space.

----------

